# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] FIDGI Σφάλμα Ε6

## catamaran100

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...στο σαλόνι του μέλλοντος σπιτιού μου έχει η κοπελιά ένα κλιματιστικό fidji split type air conditioner tac-12chsc/h και καθώς πήγα να του κάνω μια συντήρηση ενώ αρχικά δούλευε...όταν έβγαλα τα πλαστικά για να τα πλύνω και αργότερα τα ξανακούμπωσα...πατάω το on ανοίγει και μετά από 3 δεύτερα εμφανίζει στην οθόνη σφάλμα Ε6...ξέρεις κανείς περί τίνος πρόκειται;μήπως κουνήθηκε κάτι στην πλακέτα;που μπορώ να βρώ το manual γι αυτό το μηχάνημα;
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## klik

Δες κανέναν αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας.
Πρέπει να έχει 2, ένα στις πλάκες και ένα κοντά στην πλακέτα.

----------


## catamaran100

O αισθητήρας φίλε μου και το πουράκι είναι ok...το E6 τι να σημαίνει άραγε;

----------


## klik

> ...το E6 τι να σημαίνει άραγε;


 "E6 - Indoor fan motor", 
δες μήπως ξέχασες κάποιο από τα βύσματα(τροφοδοσίας ή encoder) ή μήπως η φτερωτή μαγκώνει ή χαλάρωσε καμιά σύνδεση (π.χ. πυκνωτή)

http://ava-technologies.com/service_...esinverter.pdf

υγ. η μάρκα στον τίτλο είναι λάθος γραμμένη... δυσκολεύοντας την αναζήτηση

----------


## catamaran100

Φιλε klik ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις και για τo service manual.Δεν πειραξα καθολου τα βυσματα τροφοδοσιας,η φτερωτη και το μοτερακι δεν δυσκολευονται απο κατι γιατι εβγαλα το καπακι και το δοκιμασα και χωρις και παλι τα ιδια...επομενως μαλλον χαλαρωσε καποια συνδεση με το ξεκουμπωμα γιατι οταν το κουμπωσα κανα 2 φορες καπως πηγε να ξεκινησει αλλα μετα απο 6 δευτερα παλι τα ιδια E6.παντως εκτος απο την κεντρικη τροφοδοσια που μου δειχνει ρευμα με απλο δοκιμαστικο γιατι δεν ειχα αμπερομετρο,πανω στη πλακετα τα L,N,S1,S2 δεν δειχνουν τιποτα...ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## catamaran100

Τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι το μοτέρ του εσωτερικού ανεμιστήρα...η πλακέτα είναι ok,όπως και ο πυκνωτής του ανεμιστήρα...όμως καθώς ξήλωνα το μηχάνημα για να βγάλω το μοτέρ βρήκα δυσκολία στην τελευταία σταυρωτή βίδα που συγκρατεί τον άξονα του μοτέρ με τον ανεμιστήρα.Η βίδα έχει καργάρει και δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα,χρησιμοποίησα WD40,σταυροκατσάβιδο,και δραπανοκατσάβιδο αλλά τελικά τίποτα...καμία ιδέα για το πως θα λασκάρει η βίδα;

----------


## UV.

> Η βίδα έχει καργάρει και δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα,χρησιμοποίησα WD40,σταυροκατσάβιδο,και δραπανοκατσάβιδο αλλά τελικά τίποτα...καμία ιδέα για το πως θα λασκάρει η βίδα;


η βίδα αυτή στο 99% των περιπτώσεων είναι ακέφαλη βίδα άλεν *με κόλλα σπειρωμάτων*
αν έχεις καταστρέψει τις εγκοπές ροπής της βίδας όποιου τύπου και να είναι
τότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ δύσκολα και μάλλον θα πρέπει να τρυπήσεις την βίδα σε όλο το μήκος της μέχρι τον άξονα του μοτέρ

----------


## catamaran100

[QUOTE=UV.;567077]η βίδα αυτή στο 99% των περιπτώσεων είναι ακέφαλη βίδα άλεν *με κόλλα σπειρωμάτων
*Νίκο μάλλον εγώ έπεσα στην περίπτωση του 1 % και η λεγόμενη βίδα τελικά βγήκε με πολύ ζόρι στην αρχή με σκύλα και αργότερα με το κατσαβίδι.
Οσον αφορά το μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα όταν γυρίζω με το χέρι τον ανεμιστήρα ξεκινάει το μηχάνημα και δουλεύει, χωρίς χειροκίνητη βοήθεια σταματά και εμφανίζει σφάλμα Ε6.ο άξονας του μοτέρ γυρίζει...Έβγαλα το μοτέρ και μέτρησα άσπρο - μαύρο 0,47 Ω άσπρο - κόκκινο 0,81 Ω και κόκκινο - μαύρο 0,33 Ω. Πως μπορώ να προχωρήσω με το πρόβλημα; Αυτό το μοτέρ επειδή μάλλον δεν επισκευάζεται που μπορώ να βρώ;ευχαριστώ...θα ανεβάσω και φωτό με το μοτέρ σε λιγάκι...

----------


## UV.

> Αυτό το μοτέρ επειδή μάλλον δεν επισκευάζεται που μπορώ να βρώ;


το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μάλλον δεν φταίει το μοτέρ αφού πριν την επέμβαση δούλευε όπως είπες στην αρχή
υπάρχουν δύο τεστ που μπορείς να κάνεις για το μοτέρ

1. (εκτός ρεύματος) αν ο άξονας γυρνά ελεύθερα με το χέρι βραχυκύκλωσε όλους τους ακροδέκτες του (μαύρο άσπρο κόκκινο) και αν ο άξονας αλλάξει συμπεριφορά και γυρίζει δύσκολα τότε το μοτέρ είναι ΟΚ

2. τροφοδότησε στους ακροδέκτες του (άσπρο μαύρο) με 220V και με τον πυκνωτή συνδεμένο όπως στο σχέδιο που έχει στο σώμα του
θα δεις αν γυρίζει

το ότι δεν γυρίζει τοποθετημένο εξαρτάται και από το control της πλακέτας 
πχ μπορεί να μην φτάνουν οι παλμοί περιστροφής από τον σένσορα που έχει στα υπόλοιπα τρία καλώδια
ή κάτι άλλο

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ αυτό είναι διφασικό ασύγχρονο χωρίς μόνιμους μαγνήτες και συνεπώς είτε το περιστρέψεις με τα καλώδια άσπρο - μαύρο - κόκκινο ασύνδετα, είτε βραχυκυκλωμένα, *δεν θα δεις διαφορά στην δυσκολία περιστροφής.*

Είπες παραπάνω ότι ο πυκνωτής είναι εντάξει. Πώς τον έλεγξες; Διότι αν είναι χαλασμένος (ανοιχτός) θα σου κάνει το σύμπτωμα που αναφέρεις (δεν θα ξεκινάει από μόνο του αλλά θα ξεκινάει αν πρώτα του δώσεις στροφές με το χέρι)

Οι ωμομετρήσεις των τυλιγμάτων που δίνεις είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλές. Μήπως πρόκειται για kΩ και όχι για Ω; *Αν ναι, το μοτέρ είναι εντάξει.

Οπότε μέτρα τον πυκνωτή να δεις αν είναι καλός, και δες τις κολλήσεις του πυκνωτή και της φίσας του μοτέρ επάνω στην πλακέτα, διότι αν έχει σπάσει κόλληση που αντιστοιχεί στο άσπρο ή το κόκκινο καλώδιο του μοτέρ ή στον πυκνωτή, θα σου κάνει αυτό το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις.

Πρόβλημα με την ανάγνωση των παλμών της ταχογεννήτριας δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει αφού το μηχάνημα όπως λες δουλεύει αν ξεκινήσεις τον ανεμιστήρα με το χέρι

Μια και όπως είπες δούλευε πριν το πειράξεις, θεωρώ ότι μάλλον έχει σπάσει κάποια κόλληση στη φίσα του μοτέρ πάνω στην πλακέτα ειδικά αν τη ζόρισες βγάζοντας και ξαναβάζοντας τη φίσα του μοτέρ.*

----------


## catamaran100

[QUOTE=UV.;567118]το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μάλλον δεν φταίει το μοτέρ αφού πριν την επέμβαση δούλευε όπως είπες στην αρχή
υπάρχουν δύο τεστ που μπορείς να κάνεις για το μοτέρ

Φιλε Νικο εκανα και τα 2 τεστ στο πρωτο τεστ με βραχυκυκλωμενα και τα 3 ακρα δεν παρατηρησα καποια διαφορα η δυσκολια...στο δευτερο τεστ εβαλα στο μοτερ 220v με πυκνωτη δικο μου ξεχωριστο εκτος πλακετας 1.5μF και το μοτερ γυριζε κανονικα και αρκετα γρηγορα με αποτελεσμα να παλατζαρει δεξια αριστερα και να πρεπει να το κραταω σταθερο με το χερι... 
αυτο με τους παλμους περιστροφης και τον σενσορα δεν το εχω καταλαβει να το πω την αληθεια...συγχωρεστε με για τους τονους αλλα θελω αλλα πληκτρολογιο...

----------


## catamaran100

[QUOTE=FILMAN;567129]
Φιλιππε οντως δεν παρατηρησα καποια διαφορα στην περιστροφη λογω του οπως ειπες ειναι διφασικο ασυγχρονο.
Eξαρχης να σου πω οτι δεν ξεκιναει παντα οταν το υποβοηθησω με το χερι...στην ουσια 2 φορες ξεκινησε με υποβοηθηση και δουλεψε ασταματητα κατα τα αλλα παει να παρει κανει οτι γυριζει αλλα σταματα,καπου δυσκολευεται.

Mετρησα τον πυκνωτη πανω στην πλακετα με καπασιτομετρο και απο 1,5 mf που ειναι κανονικα μου δειχνει 1,17 mf.Δεν ξερω κατα ποσον ειναι σωστο αυτο, υποθετω ειναι ok με την διαφορα +_5%.

Οι ωμομετρησεις εχεις δικιο ειναι kΩ.

Οι κολλησεις του πυκνωτη και της φισας του μοτερ επανω στην πλακετα ειναι καλες. Και στο λεω διοτι στην συντηρηση εφοσον πριν δουλευε οπως ειπα δεν ασχοληθηκα καθολου με την πλακετα και τις φισες.

Εν συνεχεια ψαχνοντας για την λυση του προβληματος εστεισα την πλακετα με το μοτερ επανω και παρατηρω το εξης...το μοτερ γυριζει κανονικα και κανει αναγνωση ολων των ταχυτητων high mid low.Κουμπονωντας επανω στο μοτερ το φορτιο (ανεμιστηρα-φτερωτη) το μοτερ δυσκολευεται να γυρισει (σχεδον ακουνητο) και βγαζει σφαλμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία. Το μοτέρ με το χέρι πρέπει να γυρνάει τελείως χαλαρά, αν όχι θέλει λίπανση.

Η φτερωτή με το χέρι γυρνάει εύκολα ή όχι; Μήπως με τις εργασίες που έκανες τη μάγκωσες πουθενά ή στραβοτοποθέτησες κάποιο εξάρτημα με αποτέλεσμα η φτερωτή τώρα να γυρνάει δύσκολα;

Ο πυκνωτής του 1.5μF που μετράει 1.17μF θέλει αλλαγή διότι αν έχει ανοχή 5% δεν έπρεπε να έχει χωρητικότητα κάτω από 1.425μF.

----------


## catamaran100

Ωραία. Το μοτέρ με το χέρι πρέπει να γυρνάει τελείως χαλαρά, αν όχι θέλει λίπανση.

Ξερεις τι μπορω να του βαλω για να το λιπανω;το μοτερ γυριζει χαλαρα οπως και το καινουργιο που πηρα σημερα το πρωι.

Η φτερωτή με το χέρι γυρνάει εύκολα ή όχι; Μήπως με τις εργασίες που έκανες τη μάγκωσες πουθενά ή στραβοτοποθέτησες κάποιο εξάρτημα με αποτέλεσμα η φτερωτή τώρα να γυρνάει δύσκολα;

Η φτερωτη γυριζει και αυτη ευκολα.Τωρα τα εχω ξηλωμενα απο το κλιματιστικο και φτερωτη και μοτερ.

Ο πυκνωτής του 1.5μF που μετράει 1.17μF θέλει αλλαγή διότι αν έχει ανοχή 5% δεν έπρεπε να έχει χωρητικότητα κάτω από 1.425μF.

Στον πυκνωτη οπως λες νομιζω εχουμε το θεματακι αλλα αφου την πηγα σε ηλεκτρονικο στον πειραια πως και δεν το ειδε;
Σημερα το πρωι αγορασα νεο μοτερ απο την λενορμαν και εστησα ξανα την πλακετα,εβαλα το νεο μοτερ επανω στην φτερωτη και γυριζει κανονικα εν αντιθεση με το παλιο αλλα το νεο μοτερ θα ανεβασω αργοτερα και φωτογραφια ειναι 11W και περνει πυκνωτη 1 μf και θελω να ρωτησω το εξης:
Αν αφησω τον παλιο πυκνωτη πανω στην πλακετα που εινα 1,17 mf αντι για 1,5 mf που ελεγε και τοποθετησω το νεο μοτερ που ζηταει πυκνωτη 1 mf λετε να εχω θεμα;;;
Μηπως πεσει αργοτερα κιαλο η χωρητικοτητα του πυκνωτη απο 1,17 mf και μετα εχουμε θεμα και με το νεο μοτερ;

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω αφού ήταν ο πυκνωτής χαλασμένος γιατί άλλαξες μοτέρ.

----------


## catamaran100

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω αφού ήταν ο πυκνωτής χαλασμένος γιατί άλλαξες μοτέρ.


Γιατί ο ηλεκτρονικός μου είπε οτι ο πυκνωτής είναι ok και με 1,17 mf θα έπρεπε να γυρίζει το μοτέρ με τον ανεμιστήρα.επομένως πήρα καινούργιο μοτέρ για να είμαι σίγουρος.Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι για να βεβαιωθώ τι φταίει...Πως εξηγείς οτι το παλιό μοτέρ με τον 1,17 mf πυκνωτή χωρίς φορτίο(ανεμιστήρα) γύριζε κανονικά και όταν κουμπονα τον ανεμιστήρα δυσκολευότανε και σταματούσε...μπορεί να φταίει ο πυκνωτής;

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν πέφτει ο πυκνωτής χαλάει η ομοιομορφία του στρεφόμενου πεδίου μέσα στον κινητήρα με αποτέλεσμα αυτός να εμφανίζει μειωμένη ροπή (η οποία μάλιστα δεν είναι σταθερή αλλά έχει μια σταθερή και μια ημιτονοειδή συνιστώσα). Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα ο κινητήρας να γυρνάει μεν όταν είναι ελεύθερος, αλλά αν του βάλεις ένα φορτίο να μην μπορεί να το κινήσει... Ειδικά σε εφαρμογές ανεμιστήρων όπου η αντίσταση που εμφανίζει η φτερωτή εξαρτάται από την ταχύτητα περιστροφής της, πεσμένος πυκνωτής σημαίνει χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα περιστροφής του κινητήρα (δουλεύει με αυξημένη ολίσθηση).

Τώρα στην περίπτωσή σου είναι αλήθεια ότι η πτώση του πυκνωτή δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη που να κάνει τον κινητήρα να μην μπορεί να περιστρέψει καθόλου τη φτερωτή, εκτός αν ο επεξεργαστής διαβάζει χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από την αναμενόμενη και κόβει τον ανεμιστήρα. Πάντως ο πυκνωτής των 1.5μF αν αναγράφει +/- 5% ανοχή θα πρέπει να μετράει ανάμεσα 1.425μF και 1.575μF οπότε αν ο δικός σου μετράει 1.17μF θέλει αντικατάσταση χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα. Το ότι ο "ηλεκτρονικός" σου είπε ότι είναι εντάξει δεν θα το σχολιάσω.

Οι ωμομετρήσεις που έκανες στο μοτέρ ήταν αν μη τι άλλο καλές (η μεγαλύτερη μέτρηση είναι το άθροισμα των δυο μικρότερων) πράγμα που δείχνει ότι οι περιελίξεις του μοτέρ είναι μάλλον εντάξει. Αν είναι και μηχανικά εντάξει (ο άξονας να γυρνάει πολύ ελεύθερα και να μην έχει τζόγους) είναι καθόλα εντάξει. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα άλλαζα τον πυκνωτή και αν, αν λέω, δεν λυνόταν το πρόβλημα (διότι πιθανότατα θα λυνόταν) τότε μόνο θα το πήγαινα παραπέρα.

Τώρα βέβαια εσύ το μοτέρ το πήρες ήδη, αν βάλεις το παλιό άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή με καινούριο, αν βάλεις το καινούριο μοτέρ άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή με έναν 1μF διότι τα 1.17μF είναι μεν κοντά στο 1μF αλλά το σωστό είναι να βάλεις αυτό που γράφει το μοτέρ πάνω του, όχι μόνο για να δουλεύει σωστά, αλλά και για να φαίνεται κιόλας τί πυκνωτή θέλει (διότι αν το αφήσεις έτσι και το δει κάποιος άλλος θα νομίσει ότι το καινούριο μοτέρ θέλει πυκνωτή 1.5μF αφού αυτό γράφει ο πυκνωτής του πάνω του - άσχετα αν εσύ τον άφησες γιατί είχε γίνει 1.17μF).

----------

ezizu (26-06-15)

----------


## catamaran100

Φίλιππε ήσουνα άκρως κατατοπιστικός και με κάλυψες πλήρως...θα αλλάξω τον χαλασμένο πυκνωτή με άλλον 1.5 mf για να δω την συμπεριφορά του παλιού μοτέρ από περιέργεια και σας ενημερώνω...ευχαριστώ...

----------


## catamaran100

Φίλιππε άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή και όλα οk όπως πριν...ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει μια χαρά με το παλιό μοτέρ,επομένως τσάμπα πήρα καινούργιο...σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Ουπς, τώρα είδα το θέμα, οπότε άκυρη η ερώτηση που σου έκανα με Π.Μ.!

----------

